# MAC Newbie!



## laceysmiles84 (May 28, 2011)

Hi there! I'm Lacey. I'm from Nova Scotia, Canada. I am completely new to wanting MAC products.  I have a list of products that I am wanting to try. I'm a student and I blog and make videos about my beauty adventures 

  	Looking forward to chatting with you!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 29, 2011)

to specktra! happy to have you here


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 29, 2011)

Welcome to specktra! All of members are really nice and they give great advice. I learned so much from Specktra


----------



## laceysmiles84 (May 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for the warm welcome!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (May 30, 2011)

Hey Girl,
  	    Welcome to this wonderful site.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2011)

just so you know you should now have access to get a signature!


----------



## laceysmiles84 (Jun 2, 2011)

foxxylatina07 said:


> Hey Girl,
> Welcome to this wonderful site.


	Thank you! I am loving it


----------



## bis (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Lacey, welcome to Specktra


----------



## Shypo (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Lacey!  Welcome to Spektra!  We're glad you're here!


----------



## laceysmiles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Specktra is AWESOME!


----------

